# The next FF Meet Up



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

*We are pleased to announce the following Fertility Friends meet ups as follows:

30th March 2007
28th September 2007

Both events will be held at Ettington Chase in Stratford upon Avon

http://www.hayley-conf.co.uk/pages/ettington.html

As usual the meet will take place over the Friday to the Sunday. Although we will arrange dinner for those staying on the Friday night the main event will be on the Saturday - details will follow nearer to the time.

Accommodation is available and room rates including full English breakfast are as follows:

1 night = £65
2 nights = £120
3 nights = £170

Please note this is the price of the room not per person!

If you wish to book a room please contact:

Emma - 01789 740000 (Mon-Fri)
and quote Fertility Friends in order to qualify for these special rates.

We hope you can all join us - I will shortly be opening 2 new threads for each meet - please can you add your name to them to let me know:

Who will be coming
How many nights accom you have booked
If you will be coming for dinner on Saturday*​






[br]


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

&  

 No October meet up 

 March 07 seems such a long way off

 Debs 

~Dizzi~


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Can you book now for the March meet?

Love

Vicki x


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

And us for both dates please 

I'll tell John he has to take me to the March one because October was cancelled and that he has to take me to the September one as a birthday pressie  

x x x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

the best thing to do is post here saying how many nights you are going for etc and who's coming 

Im guessing you can book as debs has posted the details 

xxxx

p.s  Debs I will be coming for 2 nights  and might be me or me and some little ones


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Debs
Myself and Paul will be up for both , for 2 nights each time please  

Thanks for sorting this !!!

Looking forward to it alredy  

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Me and Leigh will come to the March meet for the three nights. Fab price for the three nights isn't it?

Love

Vicki x


----------



## Shezza (Sep 28, 2003)

yeah!!!

We will be at the March meet for sure, might even see if Nay fancies staying for 2 nights too!!! 

Cheers Debs  for sorting this and so quickly too!!

Love

Shezza

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Fantastic!

Yes you can all book your rooms - just give Emma a call and she will get you all sorted. I will open the other threads a little later on - but please feel free to say on here if you can come or not.

Love

Debs xxx[br]: 27/08/06, 21:51


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

Yipppeeee!

Iestyn and I for 2 nights for both dates!


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

We are booked !!!     

And so easy to do  

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Will book our dates in when Johns back as I need his credit card  I also need to work out if the step sons days fall on those dates or not as we'd need to book another room for them 

x x x


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Yipeee - can't wait!  

Please put me, dh, Jack and Ben down for 2 nights in March   (not sure about Sept yet  ).  

Will book on Monday   

Love 
Jayne x


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

I would love to come in march but..... If things go to plan I'll be ready to pop that week   Do you have extra prizes for going into labor at an FF event?


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

*March 2007*


*Name

Nicky & John + 2 boys
Olive
Jo & Paul
Debs
Vicki (Mrs Redcap) & Lee 
Shezza, Nay & Zak
Tracey & Max
Sue & Iestyn
Jayne, dh, Jack & Ben
*
*Number of nights

2 nights

2 nights

3 nights
2 nights

2 nights
2 Nights

*


*
Anyone else gonna join us?*​


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Hey Hun, We will be there for the 2 nights, I think the step sons will be joining us too 

x x x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I am 99% sure Dh and I will be there 2 nights please

~Dizzi~


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Debs - I will be there but need to ring and check about ajoining rooms incase i have a placement 

will call them on monday 
xx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

p.s I will also have weeble in the car with me 
aint that right weebs?


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

You promised Weebs.


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

Arrrr but technically I only promised to go to the last one and now that ones been cancelled.


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Oh no its the same one just postponed.


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

exactly Kim. its not been cancelled just rescheduled  so technically is the same one!!


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Weeble. Your not going back on your word are you? !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

I didnt know you were getting your hair cut!!!!


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

Do you like it. 

Ok ok I'll think about it.


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

Hey Weebs....







Ya chin needs pluckin hun


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Yippeeeeeeeeeee !

Count me in with dp, Charlotte and Amelia - not sure about ds.

I am sad the Sept one cancelled tho, March seems such a long way off 

Ooooooooooooooooooh something to get excited about hehehe

Love
Jennifer xx


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

Jennifer, believe me, March will be here before you know it!  At least we already have the 2nd one for 2007 booked - so no fear of that one being cancelled and having to wait so long for another meet after the March one.

Will be great to see you again, this time with your two precious girls.

Love,

sue xxx


----------



## Martine ჱܓ (Apr 22, 2004)

Oh count me dh & Courtney in too, I cant wait to meet you all

Martine xx


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Excellent !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Looking forward to meeting you at long last


----------



## Martine ჱܓ (Apr 22, 2004)

You to hun.. Hopefully the time will fly by


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

I would love to come to this meet, any idea of actual date in march DH in Iraq until approx the 20th 

If before this date it will just be me and Caitlin for 2 nights

Love Shelley


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Sounds brill - never been to one of the big meets!  Reckon me and DP will be able to do the March one for sure!  Cant wait
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

We have *greatly* improved upon venue - a short distance away from ettington (20 mins).

This new venue is pure luxury and only £15 more than we were quoted by our former venue.

Our reason for changing was due to a contract being forced upon us. Something that they have not done the last 6 times.

An announcement will be made tonight complete with details and photos. 

We have the whole hotel and will arange an overflow to another hotel if needed - or alternatively people can book into a nearby travellodge.

To book you will only need to quote your debit card number and we advise booking asap.... this week if possible.

FF will be taking payment for the meals upfront - but you will not have to worry about this when booking.

Tony,
x

ps. we will not be changing from this venue


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)




----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Hey we are coming to.................

Weeble ya best get ya frock sorted out lovely ( and pluck that chin too   ) 

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Martine ჱܓ (Apr 22, 2004)

Ohhh Goody Debs cant wait to meet up with you again hun


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

I cant wait to meet little one properly this time   

So glad you guys are still coming


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

I'm booked...

Can't wait to meet you all  

Vicki x


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

lol - they anrt public yet - but will put them up tonight after Debs and Jeanette get back from the hotel tonight


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

We are spread over two hotels this time  - with the meal and goings on at the main hotel. They are only 10 minutes apart.


----------



## jamapot (Apr 27, 2002)

moi


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

ElaineW said:


> Is that so you and Jamapot are kept away from the people who behave themselves




xx


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Are there any details yet ?  I can't find them if there are  

I wanna book !!!


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

In the moderator area.

We are finalising activities and so haven't announced publically yet.

Tony
x


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

I was wondering if the meet is still going ahead in March?  Its just that i have to arrange leave and sort out dogsitters etc? HOPE ITS STILL GOING AHEAD  

Cheers

Shelley x


----------

